# Norwegian: Class Reunion



## Grefsen

I just returned from attending my high school reunion up in Northern California and was wondering if it is common for Norwegians to have class reunions and if so, what would they be called *p**å norsk*?


----------



## Pteppic

Grefsen said:


> I just returned from attending my high school reunion up in Northern California and was wondering if it is common for Norwegians to have class reunions and if so, what would they be called *p**å norsk*?


Well, the one time I've been invited to a class reunion the message read: "D arrangeres _reunion_ for avg kl 95..."  Although that was only the preliminary is-this-really-you text message (I couldn't go, so I never got a real invitation), so *klassegjenforening *might have been sacrificed for the shorter English word.


----------



## Grefsen

Pteppic said:


> Well, the one time I've been invited to a class reunion the message read: "D arrangeres _reunion_ for avg kl 95..."  Although that was only the preliminary is-this-really-you text message (I couldn't go, so I never got a real invitation), so *klassegjenforening *might have been sacrificed for the shorter English word.



*Tusen takk for svaret ditt Pteppic!  

*That is interesting to see that "reunion" is another one of the many English words being adopted by Norwegians.  However, if I want to write about my "class reunion" *p**å norsk* would you then recommend that I use the compound word *klassegjenforening?*


----------



## Pteppic

Grefsen said:


> *Tusen takk for svaret ditt Pteppic! *
> 
> That is interesting to see that "reunion" is another one of the many English words being adopted by Norwegians. However, if I want to write about my "class reunion" *p**å norsk* would you then recommend that I use the compound word *klassegjenforening?*


You're very welcome! And yes, that's my recommendation.


----------



## Grefsen

Pteppic said:


> You're very welcome! And yes, that's my recommendation.



*Kult!  

Tusen takk igjen og har en god helg!  *


----------



## Polyglota

Hello. In Swedish it is skoljubileum, and Google gives 333 hits for skolejubileum (Norwegian), so that should be OK. Did you enjoy the occasion? I love the ones I've been to!


----------



## Grefsen

Polyglota said:


> Hello. In Swedish it is skoljubileum, and Google gives 333 hits for skolejubileum (Norwegian), so that should be OK. Did you enjoy the occasion? I love the ones I've been to!



*Tusen takk Polyglota! * (or should that be tack in svensk? ) Yes, I had a wonderful time at my *skolejubileum*, thanks for asking.    Unfortunately if I tell you anything more about my experience I will risk having my entire post deleted for chatting.    Perhaps I could send you a PM with some of the more juicy details?  

Now back to the main topic.  I'm wondering what the Norwegians who regularly post here think about using  *skolejubileum* instead of *klassegjenforening *for describing "class reunion" *p**å norsk?*


----------



## Myha

I would say klassegjenforening.

Skolejubileum sounds like the whole school is having a celebration.. like say if a school is 100 years or something...


----------



## Grefsen

Myha said:


> I would say klassegjenforening.
> 
> Skolejubileum sounds like the whole school is having a celebration.. like say if a school is 100 years or something...



*Tusen takk for hjelpen og velkommen til nordisk forum Myha.  *


----------



## Ali Blabla

Grefsen said:


> *Tusen takk for svaret ditt Pteppic!
> 
> *That is interesting to see that "reunion" is another one of the many English words being adopted by Norwegians.  However, if I want to write about my "class reunion" *p**å norsk* would you then recommend that I use the compound word *klassegjenforening?*



I've never heard the word _"reunion"_ used in this context in Norwegian. Maybe I'm too old (above 30)? In the part of country where I live we usually say _"klassefest"_.


----------

